# Portraits of People



## mox

A friend of me asked to take picture of her

Only thing, I'm not really used to take people in picture.. I was looking for a "People" thread but the only that can be similar is 'silouettes' and it's not that..

I'd like to see what pictures you took of peoples..  Something like.. in a train, in the forrest, in a park, etc..

I need to get some ideas.. and maybe some tips for good pictures !


----------



## starving4rtist

I have a print of this hanging on my wall.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

This is one of my favorite shots of my ex

*Link gone *


----------



## Alison

Here's one from a shoot we did with a child and mother at a park. 
*Link gone *


----------



## danalec99

*Links gone *


----------



## graigdavis

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## digredi

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mox

The last one with the gun is really cool 

btw, is this possible that you have a defective pixel in the middle /  1/4 from the top ?

There is also an other one on the right side
1/5 from the right, 1/3 from the top

I just got a brand new Coolpix 5700 and I already found 3 defectives pixels.. I'll have to get this fixed in the next few weeks


----------



## digredi

That was with the old Canon, now I have a Nikon CP4500. The Nikon has like 5-million dead pixels, but I only see em in long expisure...


----------



## dezmaas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Grosh




----------



## danalec99

*Links gone *


----------



## simnine




----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## anua




----------



## K8

The deamon of screamin' is in Dodge. He's been kicking around for the last few days. Here he is with a friend of mine........

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

K8 said:
			
		

> The deamon of screamin' is in Dodge. He's been kicking around for the last few days. Here he is with a friend of mine........




OH THAT IS FRIGGIN SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## james m

Edited due to broken link


----------



## slinkymike

3yr old girl deep in concentration, doing her Mums hair.
*Link gone *


----------



## Picksure

My Dad and my Nephew.







My Wife and our Niece


----------



## Lula

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cactus waltz

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

core_17 said:
			
		

> K8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deamon of screamin' is in Dodge. He's been kicking around for the last few days. Here he is with a friend of mine........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH THAT IS FRIGGIN SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Those exact words floated through my mind as soon as I saw that picture


----------



## santino

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

santino said:
			
		

>



Santino...you ARE the man.  That shot is awesome!


----------



## santino

core_17 said:
			
		

> santino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santino...you ARE the man.  That shot is awesome!
Click to expand...


  thanks Corry, you're too kind 

unfortunately th pic went a bit too dark, wrong exposure arghhh  :?


----------



## Corry

Yeah, I did notice that...it's still super cool though.


----------



## Picksure

My son, 11 years old with a heart of gold.


----------



## manda

i love that shot santino
awesome portrait


----------



## santino

thanks a lot Manda  :goodvibe:


----------



## JonMikal

manda said:
			
		

> i love that shot santino
> awesome portrait



DITTO!  Isn't that your dad?  He makes for some of your most interesting postings!


----------



## digredi

Edited due to broken link


----------



## raul_the_truck

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

raul, that's cute!


----------



## raul_the_truck

Thanks Ava!!!


----------



## JonMikal

CrazyAva said:
			
		

> raul, that's cute!



yes, and great DOF!


----------



## blutiful

Raul, cute pic! 

You are from Washington, as in PNW Washington?


----------



## blutiful

and heres one of my little girl....are you guys getting sick of seeing pics of her yet?    8)


----------



## raul_the_truck

blutiful said:
			
		

> Raul, cute pic!
> 
> You are from Washington, as in PNW Washington?




yes as in PNW Washington, I live in Duvall. Its a small town outside of Redmond. Are you from the Northwest?


----------



## blutiful

Duvall is a neat little town. 

Yes, we live in Kirkland. I love the PNW it's beautiful here, isnt it?!


----------



## raul_the_truck

blutiful said:
			
		

> Duvall is a neat little town.
> 
> Yes, we live in Kirkland. I love the PNW it's beautiful here, isnt it?!



Yup, best part of the nation in my opinion.


----------



## Jaffapie

some randoms from me 

Lisa





Gemma










Craig










Terri





Sorry these are all so totally random!


----------



## Niki

Wow, nice shots Jaffa. 
I really like the color tone in the second one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaffapie

thanks!


----------



## blutiful

I agee, Jaffapie, great shots, love the first 3!


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jaffapie

beautiful! I absolutely adore the second, the perspective is just so right!!


----------



## pilgrim

jaffa girl, number 2 and 3 are just GREAT, you really have a good eye for people pics


----------



## Jaffapie

thank you.......it really means a lot coming from you........................... *blush*


----------



## blutiful

What a beautiful little girl! Great shots of her, too


----------



## danalec99

Santino, I like the portrait!
Jaffapie, #1 is my fav out of the lot.


----------



## cactus waltz

blutiful said:
			
		

> and heres one of my little girl....are you guys getting sick of seeing pics of her yet?    8)



...Hermione!


----------



## CrazyAva

Thank you Jaffapie and Blutiful!


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone *

Danjil, 14-year-old Romanian accordeon player


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Pessoas


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
 ByeBye


----------



## leonardo.paris

Two of my favorites:

I think they are very sexy....tell me ok?

http://www.rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=343
http://www.rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=402

Hugs to all!


----------



## Jmart_88

my sister...




just sittin...




.. watching the boats..




.. and on the train.


----------



## Kevin D Burns

Don't ya just hate them.

*Links gone *
The top image is him leaving when he relised I was shooting from my hip of him. I love to see them leave afraid of the camera. LOL!!


----------



## niccig

Here's a candid that I took yesterday during my first attempt at street photography.


----------



## Dnohla vopi

CC appreciated


----------



## JaQian

My son Daragh with my "cam-el-ah" as he puts it. A little noisy but I like it. Taken with a Sony Ericsson K750i cameraphone.


----------



## brianne5499

*Link gone *


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth

*Link gone *


----------



## spiffybeth




----------



## hovis

Caught this at a WWII re-enactment day....


----------



## LaFoto

Saw her in town.


----------



## tbphotography

I'm curious to see everyone's style. Post one to three of your best portraits!

Here's mine:


----------



## fabio_yamauti




----------



## craig

These two photos started it all. Until I shot this I swore I would never photograph a human being. I spoke about this before, but decided to add one (The first frame) from the archives to make it even more relevant. The best is yet to come. Always.

Love & Bass


----------



## samal

my favorite model - my daughter:
*Links gone *


----------



## El2

My nephew:





My Son:





Kid and Husband


----------



## Jklersy

this was taken day after christmas. I really like the blue eyes and the blue in the pajama's.






well, my copy isnt so grainy.....


----------



## weddingguy

Here's a few . . .


----------



## MHarvey

Been taking pictures since I was 12 but only got "seriouse" last year with my highschool gaduation present ( a Canon 40D). Been focusing on wildlife stuff more than anything. This is my first "real" attempt at portraits. Definatly not up to par with the others posted but thought id share. 

friend from my dorm floor


----------



## MHarvey

samal,

#2= awsome! that one really did the trick for me. she is such a pretty girl


----------



## Dubious Drewski

Ooh, I have many favourite portraits.  Here are a few:





































I know, that was too many. But I really like them all!


----------



## MHarvey

:hail: :hail: :hail: 2 and 4 are my favorites. all of them are great


----------



## NateS




----------



## SrBiscuit

love number 1, drew...really cool treatment


----------



## Parkerman




----------



## Kegger

Here's one of my favorites from my portfolio.
*Link gone *


----------



## sarahp

First time posting images here...I hope I'm doing this right!


----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, maybe I should be in the beginner section but I couldn't resist this thread. most of these are from long ago. let me know what you think.
*Links gone *


----------



## amkphotography

Wow, everyone has great photos!
I am still trying to get better at portraits, but I have a problem of no one wanting to model for me. But here are three of my best.


----------



## Prophet

My son:


----------



## teneighty23

i mostly do landscape or travel documentation but am trying to play around in other areas, took these a few weeks ago of some friends of mine. enjoy.


----------



## Breanna




----------



## Stratman

I am not much of a portrait guy, but I really like this one of my great niece Sophie. K110D, SMC-M 50mm F1.4 @ F1.4 I believe....








Here is another I shot at night, same lens, mounted on my K10D, lighting is from a spotlight we were using to play washers after dark, this was at ISO 1600, so it's a little noisy, but still liked the result..


----------



## rufus5150

Here are a few of mine...


Sketchy...





I've since cleaned this one up a bit but I couldn't find the right link (cloned out the wayward thread and such...)





This one sits on my desk at work constantly looking toward my 'todo list' on the wall <--- thattaway.






Two not of my daughter...

Casual, snapped at a Halloween event, the garbage can was an unfortunate consequence:






And this one was also shot at the same event...





Normally I'd say the background was busy, but worked with the costume theme.


----------



## LaFoto

Since this has turned into a themed thread with contributions of many members, it belongs into the Photo Themes, which is the forum for themed threads, so I merged it with the existing-since-2004 thread on the same topic. 

And just so I don't only state that the threads were merged, here's one photo of my daughter that I'd like to contribute, but I'm actually looking for yet another one...


----------



## LaFoto

This is the other one I was looking for and about which I feel it might go well with the collection here - my daughter again.






And again... now, as I seem to be in the swing of things:






Ah, and just for the fun of it: this comparison compound of my husband's old photo in his driving licence (he was 19 when it was taken and HAS changed a little in the meantime, I must say ... :scratch: ), and his then 11-year-old daughter who I photographed back then for one of the early TPF assignments, and that one had been "high key", and I tried with all the lights in the house I could get hold of to create this "high key" portrait. She SUFFERED! 





Oops. This one's small! I didn't remember it'd be so small. Oh well...


----------



## mello_yello_16




----------



## Kegger

Older picture of my girlfriend.


----------



## gsgary

My Partner, she hates her photo being taken but i caught her off gaurd in a cafe in Mousehole Cornwall UK


----------



## LaFoto

Random guy at the train station (taken back in November of 2006):






My friend and her horse (taken on 29 Dec 2008)






I think I'll go look for more people photos...

And gsgary: that's a very nice photo of your partner, I love the window light only!!!


----------



## emiirei

I took a picture of my friend at a hotel waterpark. She was attempting to call her deployed husband. I decided to take this photo with no flash because the area was pretty well lit. Only added frame and my signature.


----------



## LaFoto

Monday morning - at breakfast (snapshot, mixed light, i.e. lamp and window - no flash)






And a couple of hours later in the airport (snapshot again - window light from ceiling windows)


----------



## newrmdmike

look at those eyes and that smile ! Corinna shes very pretty!


----------



## javier

Dubious Drewski said:


> Ooh, I have many favourite portraits.  Here are a few:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, that was too many. But I really like them all!



This is some great stuff!


----------



## javier

LaFoto said:


> This is the other one I was looking for and about which I feel it might go well with the collection here - my daughter again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..



Very nicely done!


----------



## javier

emiirei said:


> I took a picture of my friend at a hotel waterpark. She was attempting to call her deployed husband. I decided to take this photo with no flash because the area was pretty well lit. Only added frame and my signature.



Nice!


----------



## javier

Street portraits.


----------



## LaFoto

Heike (spontaneous portrait taken during a meal)







Kat (same meal)






Hannah (same meal)






Posing from someone else's camera (same meal)






Two people taking their own portrait






Some stranger with BIG HAIR in Gröna Lund, Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## javier

Corinna, I am so enjoying your work!


----------



## tinahhh

my grandma!


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## camz




----------



## javier

Street portraits is all I really have.


----------



## camz

Javier I wish I had the guts to take street shots like you do!

Wouldn't mind having a collection like that :thumbup:


----------



## javier

camz said:


> Javier I wish I had the guts to take street shots like you do!
> 
> Wouldn't mind having a collection like that :thumbup:



Just get it out there and do it 
I love street portraits.


----------



## craig

Amazing work Javier!

Love & Bass


----------



## KenL

Once in a while I like to go out and people-shoot.....here are a few from the streets of San Francisco!


----------



## PatrickHMS

Wow, a thread that was started in 2004, still going...


----------



## Sinister_kid

Just two that I have.


----------



## javier

craig said:


> Amazing work Javier!
> 
> Love & Bass



Thank you very much


----------



## javier

Some street porttraits from this past week.


----------



## javier

A few new ones.
All taken with the Pentax K20D and Vivitar 24F/2.8 prime


----------



## ShadowPhotography

I also like street photography 

some portraits by me


----------



## camz




----------



## javier

Some more recent street portraits.


----------



## javier




----------



## camz

Javier awesome collection bud!  You often post in bulk...it's crazy how much you get to shoot! :thumbup:

Ok here's my one .  Chillin in the backyard with my son where he's showing off his favourite ball.


----------



## javier

camz said:


> it's crazy how much you get to shoot! :thumbup:



While most people spend their lunch time eating, I usually go out and shoot. I enjoy that more.


----------



## camz

javier said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's crazy how much you get to shoot! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While most people spend their lunch time eating, I usually go out and shoot. I enjoy that more.
Click to expand...

 
I'm actually going to plan to go shooting for lunch tomorrow.  There's a spot near work where some flocks of birds just hang out and hopefully I get some captures.


----------



## LaFoto

Older one from a series of my daughter I did back then, just so, on the spot, out of boredom.
This is the one that's been shown on TPF before (the best of the series, to my mind, and it might even show up somewhere earlier in this very themed thread, I don't remember):






And another from that series where I was struggling to get that "fill flash"-thing right, which I feel I did NOT get right, after all...


----------



## LaFoto

Brothers (?) in Turkey (Antalya)






The ice-cream maker in Antalya, Turkey






The captain of the ferry boat that took us across the Dardanelles from Gelibolu to Lapseki






A boy in Istanbul


----------



## DEMONSTATION

Hello guys, some contribution by DEMONSTATION.
Hope you like it, let us know your opinion about this photos!











Thanks 
DS


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## lmchelaru

Here are my additions. Critiques are always appreciated.


----------



## javier

lmchelaru said:


> Here are my additions. Critiques are always appreciated.



I like this one. :thumbup:


----------



## javier

Here are some street portraits I have made in the past week or so.


----------



## emiirei

*NOTE: I did NOT photoshop my friend in this picture. I just adjusted the lighting a bit and added a signature. Also, we dont have snow on this island...thats BUBBLES =)





After staring at the picture for a while I realized it wasn't as leveled as I thought, so after leveling it a bit, the cropping resulted in me having to cut a piece of the mothers back =(.





My beautiful god-daughter. This is how she really smiles. >_<





My little monster; hyper after a bowl of ICE CREAM.


----------



## Marcelle

In Brussels, Belgium, at the royal crossbow society


----------



## javier




----------



## allison_dcp

View attachment 12219


----------



## BrieKayee

I gave my friend one of my new masquerade masks and we headed outside for photos View attachment 16995


----------



## Tuffythepug

my daughter and my grandson captured in an intimate moment


----------



## ewick

only in Las Vegas.








[/URL] tattoo by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Tee

Erica


----------



## mishele




----------



## Ellyism

20121020_1366 by EllyM, on Flickr




_IGP7281_1 by EllyM, on Flickr




_IGP5466_1 by EllyM, on Flickr




_IGP5158 by EllyM, on Flickr




_IGP2832 by EllyM, on Flickr




20121124_2047 by EllyM, on Flickr


----------



## BrianV

Jamestown Settlement, Thanksgiving 2012


----------



## javier

If it looks like a duck and walks like a duck, by Street Vision L.A. (off during the week), on Flickr


----------



## Dennissphoto

What you think?


----------



## angelus984

you can take a look at my photo of two boxers on 500px:

500px / Photo "Boxing Day" by Robert Klari


----------



## Tee

Love


----------



## jake337




----------



## Tuffythepug

red door, yellow shirt, blue eyes...


----------



## Tuffythepug

JOHN W.


----------



## LaFoto

Winking ...  with naturally green eyes (one showing  )


----------



## LaFoto

Could the two (photo above and this one) be related?


----------



## tibrunner

Hopefully this fits the theme in some distant way


----------



## Frankinfuji

https://flic.kAyZQnd

Older shot taken when my Fuji was new, and I took a quick photo as she was getting ready to go out.  She was actually trying to put on her shoes to go out, when I said 'stay like that, I want a photo'.


----------



## Philmar

Manga cosplay waitress - Kyaiktiyo Pagoda (Golden Rock), Myanmar by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woman in Sapa market - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Philmar said:


> Woman in Sapa market - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Excellent and exotic travel portrait.

Impressive Flickr stream too!


----------



## Philmar

Tropicalmemories said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woman in Sapa market - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent and exotic travel portrait.
> 
> Impressive Flickr stream too!
Click to expand...


THANKS!!




Flower salesman - Chichicastenango market by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Woman at Jodhpur market - India by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel

My son, April 2, 2014, made during the lens Across America challenge with the 28 mm to 105 m m Nikon Zoom.


----------



## Derrel

Tanya S, My first day with a new 85mm f/1.8 AFS-G.


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Derrel said:


> View attachment 189667
> 
> Tanya S, My first day with a new 85mm f/1.8 AFS-G.



Very nice.  Was this shot at f1.8?


----------



## Derrel

Tropicalmemories said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 189667
> 
> Tanya S, My first day with a new 85mm f/1.8 AFS-G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice.  Was this shot at f1.8?
Click to expand...


I just checked the EXIF information. This portrait of Tanya was shot at ISO 500 @f/3.2 at 1/160 second. This was on a trail hiking area and this photo session if you can call it that, lasted about 90 seconds.


----------



## Derrel

Youth beauty pageant contestant, no makeup allowed, no retouching allowed, shot on location in her family's TV room, which had a huge gray projection TV screen. For the background light I used a Speedotron M11 head and I fired a red gel which had a badly faded center and got this in-camera pink background. The main light was one umbrella box at about 100 Watt-seconds. The badly faded red gel was one I had bought in 1986 and had held onto for about two decades. It was badly-faded where it had been taped over a light, but the edges were deep red and that is how I got this amazing gradient fill look with no retouching, and no manipulation at all.

f/10, 130mm at 1/100 second, at ISO 100


----------



## Derrel

1989, Kodacolor Gold 200, Speedotron with umbrella, white-painted 20 in square under chin reflector, gel fired at black background.


----------



## Derrel

1989, made within minutes of the above color shot, Kodacolor Gold 200 film negative scanned and converted to Black and White. Shot with either a Nikon 85 mm f2 AI or 105 mm / 2.5 AI-S.


----------



## Derrel

Tanya about a week after I met her on the trail near Multnomah Falls.This shot was made with a 105 millimeter lens on a beach of the Columbia River at a park just outside of Vancouver, Washington.


----------



## Derrel

Vancouver, Washington model Randi Stewart, Portland, Oregon, in August at what was then a brand-new park called The Fields. Nikon D3x, 70-300 VR -G lens.


----------



## Derrel

D3x, 80-200 f/4 AI-s lens, Speedotron flash, my son back when he was about 9 years old, watching one of his TV shows


----------



## Derrel

Tierra D, Speedotron D405 flash pack, VF 206 flash head, 20x20 inch made-in-China softbox. F/8 At 1/25 ( to pick up ambient), 130MM at ISO 125.


----------



## Derrel

Senior portrait, open field sun + large white reflector (36x 72 inches) panel.105mm at f/5.6, 1/500 second, ISO 250.


----------



## Derrel

Jenni, 102mm at f /7.1, ISO 100, 1/200 second, Nikon D2x, Speedotron 102 flash heads, 11.5 inch gridded hairlight.


----------



## Derrel

Ameerah, apartment living room, D2x, 50mm lens at f/10, 1/125 second, Speedotron Brown Line Flash 20 x 20 inch made-in-China softbox as main light.


----------



## Derrel

October 18, 2017, young tourist in Columbia Gorge scenic area, outside the Vista House. Nikon D610, 180mm AF-D lens at f/4, 1/1000 second, ISO 100, vintage preset in Lightroom.


----------



## Derrel

Alina and her fiance, at Vista House, Nikon D610, October,2017.70-300 AF-S G lens.


----------



## Derrel

Alina and her fiance, Nikon D610, 1990's Tokina 70-210 pawnshop lens.


----------



## Derrel

Jenni, Canon 5D, Adapted Nikon lens (likely 85mm f1.4 AF-D), NO F/stop data in EXIF, 1/1000 second, ISO 400.


----------



## Derrel

Canadian honeymooners, Pacific City, Oregon, 80-400 VR Nikkor.


----------



## Philmar

Flower salesman - Chichicastenango market by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

My ex -wife Jill 

 not long after we started dating in 1987. 35mm, Nikon, Tri-X developed in Agfa Rodinol. This was taken with my very first studio flash system, a Speedotron Brown Line D 1602 power pack and an M11 flash head fired through a Chimera 36 by 48 inch softbox. This scan was made from a vintage print.


----------



## Derrel

My mom, a shot in 1977, one of only two frames shot in this session. She is Seated on her bed and lighted by a combination of the ceiling incandescent light fixture and a couple of small windows. The camera was probably a 1938 Argus twin- lens reflex,and the film was probably Kodak Verichrome Pan.


----------



## stk

My 3rd baby and my 1st newborn photoshoot.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

CONGRATULATIONS BOTH WAYS!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

indigenous woman - San Miguel de Allende by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------

